# Results



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

No LE deer tag for me, I have a pending charge of 35.00 for archery deer tag statewide. Always next year, I now have 8 points.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

Whewwwwwwwww got a hit for 75 00 looks like a muzzy hunt on the vernon that means BBD for us good luck to the rest of you folks im a little pumped right know


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I just called Cabelas and was told there are NO PENDING CHARGES on my account!! :evil: Grrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Cograts Ferral!!!!! whose tag is it?

and what the hell is BBD?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

chet thanks its the wifes and BBD mean big buck down and man do i have a bunch to choose from just got to get the wife between 0 to 150 yards she is deadly


----------



## flinger (Nov 19, 2007)

yeah!!

$788 in pending charges!

Premium elk for me and rifle elk for wife!!

3 points!!


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Only 35 pending on mine, so I will be muzzy deer no OIL or LE this year! :twisted:
I now have 12 points, maybe next year. :?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I get a BBD every year


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Well, figuring I had a gas purchase last Sunday, that showed up on Tuesday on my account, I'll keep my fingers crossed that a 560$ charge(my dad and I LE elk) will show up on Monday :?


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Dec 23, 2007)

The available credit limit just dropped $280 which can mean only one thing...BOOK CLIFFS HERE I COME!!!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

ok I'll bite

what is your definition of a BBD, sage?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I love this time of year. It's like waiting for powerball numbers to post.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

chet said:


> ok I'll bite
> 
> what is your definition of a BBD, sage?


A big buck Down of course.

Chet I take it you did not draw out?


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Im dedicated, but my card got hit for my bro's gen muzz tag this mornin.
No Big horn sheep tag for me....... but then again I probably have another 40 years for that :roll:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Did anybody get an e mail yet? It just occurred to me that I had to change my card because someone tried to steal from it. So my online statement has no evidence of anything being drawn, not even statewide archery. I better get a hold of the DWR.


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

I think there is a problem... Im in a group app but have only been charged for 1 tag ($280) and it should be $560...

There are a few groups that have had the same thing... 3,4, or5 people in a group and only 1 charge...

I hope it is me...I guess I have to wait for the official email to find out who in the group drew the tag..


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Same here "nochawk"! My card shows an charge for 2 charges at $35 me and my wife archery deer tags. As for my two boys, brother, and an brother in law nothing for the group. They applied for general deer rifle, central first choice, and northeastern second choice. Oh well I guess they will buy an rifle elk tag!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

After reading all of these posts, I am convinced that I have never met a group of people more excited about spending money in my life. Some are excited about giving up 35 bucks and the ones giving up 500 are even more excited. It just doesn't make sense to me!

I knew that every one would get over the extra 5 dollar fee to put in and though they complained about it at the beginning, that is the furthest thing from their minds right now!

You guys are dangling your credit cards out there like a piece of cheese in front of a fish......................."come on fishy, fishy, take the cheese."


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

alright so where the h#$# is Bart i need to know if my card has been hit. but knowing my track record there was some way that i got another one of those elusive bonus points that seem so hard to get. :wink:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

So far, no hits, no e-mail. I assume I'll draw the northern muzzie. I've got enough points for a buck pronghorn, but of course, that means nothing! I might need to go hunting an unsuccessful! :mrgreen:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

nothing here either.. crazy thing.. every year.. I think.. this is my year!! get my hopes up.. for what.... an unsuccessful letter comes my way again! 

but then.. my 8yr old son's baseball team qualified to go to the world series in steamboat springs Colorado , so more time off and money of not drawing will come in handy this year!! especially if COTW & Pro draw out.. ok when they draw out!!


----------



## wasatchbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

nothing yet !!!!!! :evil: just try not to think about it :mrgreen:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

hit for 280 for me. North Cache archery


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Still no activity on my credit card account............is that a bad thing???? :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have activity on my card because I went to Wendys yesterday  I'm so excited


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Wahoo I got another Pronghorn bonus point :roll: , but I did get Buck and bulls so it’s not all bad.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My wife drew Wasatch rifle elk,The kids will have a blast watching this one.
It"s a plus being so close also,Scouting,Fishing the berry and camping a lot.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I just looked in the mirror and my face is turning a bluish red....how much longer can I hold my breath?  :mrgreen:


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

Still nothing on my card. But that doesn't mean much because I know I bought ammo and a video game on that card yesterday and it's not showing either so who knows.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> My wife drew Wasatch rifle elk,The kids will have a blast watching this one.
> It"s a plus being so close also,Scouting,Fishing the berry and camping a lot.


How many points did she draw with? If its less then 11 maybe you should'nt tell me. I dont know how much I can take at this point. 

Thanks,
BugBuilder


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

grousehunter said:


> Wahoo I got another Pronghorn bonus point :roll:


+1


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey BUG,
It was 13, We've been applying her on Monroe for the last couple years,But she has
becme tired off waiting. After spending many days from Mid November thru most of
January, I located several upper class bulls and decited to go a head with wasatch.
We accualy live a short distance from sheep creek, and can be in 1st water in 35 min.
I've hunted strawberry ridge area for some 30 years and been lucky to help on several
elk hunts over the past 10 years.The most important part of this hunt will be to have
or two sons watch the whole thing happen, even if it means settling for a lesser bull.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Cabelas Club Visa Pending:

$35 (My buddy Chris' Archery Deer tag.)

$80 (My Dads Buck and Bull combo.)

They already took my 20 bucks for the Elk and Bighorn bonus point! :? 

Where the hell is Tex and his Wasatch tag?


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Hey BUG,
> It was 13, We've been applying her on Monroe for the last couple years,But she has
> becme tired off waiting. After spending many days from Mid November thru most of
> January, I located several upper class bulls and decited to go a head with wasatch.
> ...


Ok, I won't feel bad if it was 13. As far as a "lesser" bull, last year there weren't as many big ones killed, but they are still there. Wait, no they are not, they are all small. :wink: Good luck, and post some pics.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It seemed like last year, I recieved my email about three days before the posting date. Even my letters came in the mail on the day before the posting date. And on another note there is really not a posting date anymore since they don't post it. 

It used to be fun to go up to the DWR and be present when they drew the permits. Someone would call out a number...........like lets say............22. The computer would then go through the aplicants and pick out every 22nd person until the quota was filled. They would then print out the entire list and tape it to the window of the division office or their message board outside and then people would show up in droves to see if they had drawn. 

Later you could get online and sift through the entire list and see who drew different tags throughout the state. It was the same as before but didn't have to leave your home to do it. 

Now it's much too private. I would really like to see them go back to listing the names of the people who drew.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Where the hell is Tex and his Wasatch tag?


What Wasatch tag!!! I told you dummies I wouldn't draw, and I did not draw!

Those of you who bet me $100 can send your checks to Darin Gardner 170 E 370 S. Kaysville UT 84037.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah budy, got the charge this morning- looks like me and the pops will be archery hunting the Book Cliffs!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

CP1 said:


> Yeah budy, got the charge this morning- looks like me and the pops will be archery hunting the Book Cliffs!!!


Deer or Elk?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm still sitting here wondering and constantly checking the credit card. There aren't any charges pending, but at the same time, nothing I've bought with that card in the last 2 weeks show on the "recent activity" list either. Nerve wracking I tell you.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER DEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camochick (Sep 11, 2007)

Hope you boys are ready for the girls to prevail on the hunt again this year. . . . Looks like I'll be after a BIG LE BULL!!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I drew! Gen season northern, but I'm pretty stoked :lol:


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

70 dollars for my and my dad's northeastern deer tags. Nothing else this year.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Camochick said:


> Hope you boys are ready for the girls to prevail on the hunt again this year. . . . Looks like I'll be after a BIG LE BULL!!!!


Which unit?
congrats!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to the lucky tag holders! 8) 
be sure to post some storys and pics.

im still waiting for my e-mail, but not holding my breath on anything successful...yet.


----------



## Camochick (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure which unit I put in for 2, have to wait for actual results for that. I've been waiting for this tag though. I only had 4 points!!!! But I know that "Utah Bucks Permit" isn't anywhere I went shopping this weekend!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

<<--O/ *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO* <<--O/ *OOO* -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- *\-\* -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- -/O\- :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Camochick said:


> Not sure which unit I put in for 2, have to wait for actual results for that. I've been waiting for this tag though. I only had 4 points!!!! But I know that "Utah Bucks Permit" isn't anywhere I went shopping this weekend!


Whatever your first choice was is where you drew. What weapon?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Man I can't believe I haven't seen any charges yet. I know I at least have a couple of deer tags minimum but I haven't seen any thing yet. 

And congrats to you pro on the draw I suppose. Now you can go and get your 350 bull out of your system. :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> And congrats to you pro on the draw I suppose. Now you can go and get your *350* bull out of your system. :lol:


Bite your tongue! :evil:

callofthewild, give me a call. I have been trying all morning to get a hold of you. You owe me $290.00! Rosin up that bow big guy! <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Just remember my motto as you start treking the hills pro. IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN 8) :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

alpinebowman said:


> Just remember my motto as you start treking the hills pro.* IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN* 8) :mrgreen:


That's what I told my kids when they were being potty trained.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember my motto as you start treking the hills pro.* IF ITS BROWN ITS DOWN* 8) :mrgreen:
> ...


 :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Bite your tongue! :evil:
> 
> callofthewild, give me a call. I have been trying all morning to get a hold of you. You owe me $290.00! Rosin up that bow big guy! <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


Congrats boys!!!
gave him a call to call u.. but can't get ahold of you! shot u a pm with all his phone numbers


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> Congrats boys!!!
> gave him a call to call u.. but can't get ahold of you! shot u a pm with all his phone numbers


Got a hold of cotw, thanks lifetime. Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

$80 charge looks like another Buck & Bull Combo hunt for me. :mrgreen:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

14 bonus points for Moose. I still haven't seen a thing. Can you say Panic!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

gunplay said:


> 14 bonus points for Moose. I still haven't seen a thing. Can you say Panic!


well welcome to the site and I wish you good luck. I knew a guy that was top points holder for 3 years including this year that hasn't gotten his tag. He was always the 1 guy out of 5 that didn't get the tag. this should be his year.


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Still no charges on the card. Well at least the Fed's will be sending my money soon. I can think of alot of things to spend 2400 on. Starting with a new pair of huntin boots.

I'm starting to get a little nervous though as last year Nevada lost my big game application.

I had to sit it out a year with no points being awarded. :evil: :evil: :evil: 

This year I have a personal email from a supervisor confirming my application. 

If they loose it again I'll be a screamin until I get this and last years points are awarded.

Until then good luck to my older bro, 12 elk points and he put in for the Wasatch Muzzy hunt.

Mabey this will be his year.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

Just got home from work and checked,,,, :x 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
Because
I
have
to take
more
time 
off
work in September..
Looks like my dad and I are going to be bowhunting the MATURE BULLS this year.
Card was hit for $560.00 at about 12:30 this afternoon.




Yes, I am happy.. :mrgreen:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> Well at least the Fed's will be sending my money soon. I can think of alot of things to spend 2400 on. Starting with a new pair of huntin boots.


I bet the feds hate utah sometimes
:lol:


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

What Unit noshot? I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## NoShot (Nov 23, 2007)

TRDHUNTER said:


> What Unit noshot? I am still waiting for mine.


All the nay'sayers will bag on it, but we drew for Diamond Mt. No 400 bulls for us, but it'll still be a good DIY hunt for the Utah sub-par bulls.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well, we drew one tag for something. Either the Whites ranch, or Deseret mule deer. I guess ill find out exactly which one soon enough.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> alpinebowman said:
> 
> 
> > And congrats to you pro on the draw I suppose. Now you can go and get your *350* bull out of your system. :lol:
> ...


just got home and all i can say is.
*()* *()* *()* *()* *()* -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/>- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- -~|- *()* *()* *()* *()* *()* -*|*- *(())* <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

*It is OFFICIAL !!*

Got this two hours ago:

Dear DAVID :

Thank you for your recent application for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
551585 27-374 ELK BULL UNSUCCESSFUL

Another point in the bucket!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got a whole string of emails that look like this:

UNSUCCESSFUL

E still has to get his results and my youngest brother looks promising for archery elk tag. Next year is the one! If I can't draw an archery bull elk tag with 9 points, I QUIT! :lol: 

Hold out your Karma cup Bart, You need a new bow!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

280$ on the card. Looks like archery DUTTON this year. The fun has just began.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

WHAT GIVES!!!!!Still no hit on the card, still no email!!Come on draw people!!!! Get it together!!!!!!!!!

Now I feel better. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> Dear DARIN :
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:
> 
> ...


There you go guys, right off the email I just received. 8 points, and NO LE Archery Elk tag.

Ever feel like you've been boned with a big dry stick...


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

What a suprise


Dear PATRICK :

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
575610 10-339 ELK BULL UNSUCCESSFUL :twisted: 
575611 00-940 BISON UNSUCCESSFUL :twisted: 
575612 GN-996 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt GN-996 NORTHEASTERN      
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I still have not received my email for my 13 yr olds deer tag. I used my work address for me and my hotmail address for her.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I haven't had a hit on the card, or an email either. I hope that they didn't loose my application or something.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I just got the bad news...  

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
719733 25-847, 25-848 PRONGHORN BUCK UNSUCCESSFUL
703714 GN-999, GN-989 GENERAL BUCK UNSUCCESSFUL

Oh well, this was my first year putting in for Pronghorn and I drew a deer tag last year so I wasn't really expecting to draw either tag. Oh well looks like more duck hunting for me this year


----------



## blackchucker (Feb 6, 2008)

Still no email or cc hit, but I am going to stay positive until I get the un letter. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear JOSEPH :

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------
553162 GN-984 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt GN-984 
STATEWIDE (SEE PROCLAMATION) 
553161 15-001 BUCK DEER UNSUCCESSFUL

O|*


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

YAHOO

My daughter is going too!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 


Dear JASMINE : Thank you for your recent application for the Big Game Draw. Your results are: Appl # Hunt Result
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
675095 GN-996 GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt GN-996 NORTHEASTERN 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For an extra few bucks she'll get the chance to hunt all 3 seasons.

-*|*- -~|- *()* -()/>- -()/- *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *-band-* *OOO*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched my email like a hawk. Last night at midnight, I took my final glance at the laptop laying on my bed........Nothing. This morning at 6:00 am, the alarm went off. Imediately i looked at my laptop. There it was.............8 emails from the DWR draw. Myself and my 7 kids all had their results staring me in the face. I opened them each with anticipation....................NOTHING! 16 unsuccessfuls in a row.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > Dear DARIN :
> >
> > Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:
> >
> ...


yep i know how that feels 12 years in a row previous to this one. better luck next year tex.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man I still haven't heard anything yet. I guess we'll just have to wait a little longer to see If'n There's gonna be a big party at the blade house hold.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

SWING.................

and a miss.

Maybe next year.


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW, so this is what it fills like to eat an " succsesful" I figure i have been applying for over 26 years for a limited elk license in this state. and it still hasn't clicked yet yet. I AM GOING AFTER PAHVANT ELK.  *()* -~|- -()/>- -()/- -*|*- *(())* <<--O/ <<--O/ <<--O/ *OOO*


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

Book Cliffs rifle for my brother and me.

All un's (including general deer) for the rest of the family.


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

-~|- *()* -~|- -()/- *(())* -()/- *(())* *OOO* *-band-* 

623782 29-116 BUCK DEER SUCCESSFUL for hunt 29-116 MT CARMEL
623783 15-942 BISON UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
598369 02-302, 17-315 ELK BULL SUCCESSFUL for hunt 02-302 CACHE, NORTH 
598370 GN-984, GN-987, GN-995, GN-997, GN-985 SUCCESSFUL for hunt GN-984 STATEWIDE (SEE PROCLAMATION) 


Gonna be a good year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well, Looks like I owe TEX,
That realy blows man! Just checked last years bonus draws again,Everyone with 8 points
going into the draw should have draw'n 315 unless a bunch of 8+pt guys jumped ship. 
Looks like alot of guys are getting tired of waiting and moving around.

And no word on BLADES OIL?, I was realy looking forward to a good party!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nope not yet goofy elk, but hopefully soon.


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear:

Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GENERAL BUCK SUCCESSFUL for hunt SOUTHERN 
ELK BULL UNSUCCESSFUL
BISON BONUS POINT BISON Bonus Point Earned

nothing new


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Hey Pro when we gonna get together and celebrate?? should do a dutch oven Elk roast and some tators!!! gotta help u clean out ur freezer :mrgreen: and gotta get COTW outta shock!!! he is still in amazement!


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dear ERIK : 
Thank you for your recent applications for the Big Game Draw. Your results are: 
Appl # Hunt Result

618741 15-942 BISON UNSUCCESSFUL
618740 10-014 BUCK DEER UNSUCCESSFUL

Bummer. I can't say that I am not surprised. There's always hope, but I didn't have the points to guarantee yet. I wasn't feeling the vibe.  

Congrats to everyone that drew!!!


----------



## De Jager (Sep 27, 2007)

I did not expect much.

Muzzy Elk Unsuccessful
Moose Unsuccessful

Good friend finally drew buffalo with 15 points. His brother drew archery dutton with 12 points. My brother unsuccessful with 13 points rifle elk.

I still have Wyoming to be happy about. Next year for Utah


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got a rifle tag.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I figured that with last years 6 people with 9 points and 3 of them drawing that this year I was a shoe in! Not so!

WHAAAAAA!!!!!!! -#&#*!-


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Looks like general deer and elk only for me this year. I am hoping for a anterless antelope tage now.


----------



## 10000ft. (Oct 29, 2007)

Dear 10,000ft. :

Thank you for your money and of course you didn't draw! Come play again. Your results are:

Appl # Hunt Result
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
734923 DEER PREFERENCE POINT GENERAL BUCK Preference Point Earned
734915 25-372, 25-400 ELK BULL UNSUCCESSFUL
734917 08-907 BULL MOOSE UNSUCCESSFUL


Looks like Northern Muzzy elk and deer for me this year.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

-#&#*!- -#&#*!- (*^%#)(*&!! O|* O|* O|* -#&#*!- O|* *\-\* *&%^#*&^%#&^!!!!

My 19 year old assistant drew a frickin bull moose tag! (Guess who did the research and put him in for it.)
O|* O|* O|* -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- -#&#*!- !!!!!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

that'l teach ya!

im still waiting for my "UN" e-mail.?


----------



## wasatchbuck (Dec 10, 2007)

didnt freaking draw , i didnt think i would any way , was really hopeing for my dad but he counldnt even draw his central muzzleloader deer tag O|* -#&#*!- my frined got his pronghorn tag first year he puts in . O|* O|*


----------



## Surfer Coyote (Jan 14, 2008)

Just got back last night from being overseas and got a nice surprise in my inbox from the folks at SCI Nevada. My heart started pumping like a hummingbird flapping its wings, and then reality sank in. No LE prongie  , no Bullwinkle -#&#*!- , and the last choice for my deer tag O|* , which I'll hopefully trade in for an archery tag instead. Oh well, life goes on. Just as well, my freezer is getting pretty depleted so I'm thinking that a cow and spike elk would do nicely for this year, and maybe a small buck and a doe or two. -/O\- 

I just looked it up and this is what my scorecard is looking like with the folks at SCI:

LE Elk: SCI 9, Me 0
LE Pronghorn: SCI 3, Me 0
OIL Moose: SCI 12, Me 0
Black Bear: SCI 4, Me 0
Turkey: SCI 6, Me 0


----------



## dmuley (Apr 29, 2008)

I just got the official results by email :twistedtoday, checked credit card yesterday 2 pending charges $408 and $280 I drew a LE elk with 5 points and the wife drew a moose tag with 2 points, three years after drawing a LE elk with 2 points  :twisted:


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

-()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- well going on a Bison hunt also!! My Dad drew out!! only after 15 points~!! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

No special hunts for me.....Look out Gen Archery Elk....


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Well i guess i drew the Whites ranch mule deer CWMU tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## nochawk (Oct 26, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
560840 08-305, 02-302 ELK BULL SUCCESSFUL for hunt
08-305 NORTH SLOPE, THREE CORNERS 
556937 DEER PREFERENCE POINT GENERAL BUCK Preference Point Earned
556931 08-962 ROCKY MOUNTAIN BIGHORN SHEEP UNSUCCESSFUL
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

dmuley said:


> I just got the official results by email :twistedtoday, checked credit card yesterday 2 pending charges $408 and $280 I drew a LE elk with 5 points and the wife drew a moose tag with 2 points, three years after drawing a LE elk with 2 points  :twisted:


I was just reading your post and thinking that you aren't holding out for very good animals. You drew a LE elk with 5 points. If it were me, I would have put in for one that had 6 points. 5's are still pretty young. 
Congrats you lucky dog. I had one under max points and didn't draw my elk.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

lifetime hunter said:


> -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- well going on a Bison hunt also!! My Dad drew out!! only after 15 points~!! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


Save this post that you made and after the hunt tell me if your enthusiasm is still the same.  Good luck on your hunt. Did he draw the Henries or the Island? Was it a hunters choice or cow only?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FB, The last part of your post could make for a good song. Let's work on the rest of the lyrics for a theme song to the Mullet contest. Whadaya say?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

After being somewhat bummed that we didn't draw with our 16 chances from my family, I phoned my brother who didn't draw elk with 14 points like me nor goat with the same points. His son however did draw one of the best units in the state for elk. That is the same for me as drawing. We will have a great time. There is something magical about watching a 23 year old kill a monster bull of a lifetime.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

We struck out here. I didn't expect to draw, they only give me a tag when they have no other choice (points). Great for you guys who drew and best of luck on your hunts.

It sure seems to be a dismal year for the people I hunt with, as most didn't even draw deer tags. I can't even find anyone yet to tag along with..... Have horses, will pack...... 

Elk22- I am sure they will enjoy having you along to take photos (saw the ones you took last year) and help with muscling the bull to the truck.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> It sure seems to be a dismal year for the people I hunt with, as most didn't even draw deer tags. I can't even find anyone yet to tag along with..... Have horses, will pack......


Come on along! <<--O/


----------



## lifetime hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> lifetime hunter said:
> 
> 
> > -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- -()/- well going on a Bison hunt also!! My Dad drew out!! only after 15 points~!! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*
> ...


Henries and hunter choice.. oh I'm sure I will have the same enthusiasm as I do now... but Dad & hubby might be singing a different tune!! lol


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> Well i guess i drew the Whites ranch mule deer CWMU tag. :mrgreen:


Nice! Good luck lehi.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm goona shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!







ya sorry..... i kinda suck really bad huh.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Nothing but General Deer for me. that is ok since I chased the Elk last year........................................but..............................................

My Uncle drew a Monroe Muzzy tag for elk........and get this......... :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: this is only his *SECOND, yes I said SECOND Year of putting in after his WAITING period from Drawing Fishlake Muzzy elk!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

That lucky SOB!!! Oh well, at least I get to go chase bit stinkys again this year!!!!!!! And then a good friend drew Fishlake Archery..............SO CHASING ELK I COME!!!!!!!!! _O\ _O\ _O\*


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew a general northeastern  

Another unsuccesful on LE elk!  Oh well...I'm getting used to it.

Congrats to those who have drawn, now the wait is over and the work can begin.

sawsman


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

my pops and I got the buck bull combo on our first try! Not too bad if you ask me. :lol: :lol: :lol: We'll be killing our deer two weeks before you fellows even get out!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have southern deer tag. Unsuccessful for elk and moose. I got another Wyoming Antelope tag. I hope to draw Colorado again. I'm going to hunt either mulies or whitetail in Nebraska this year. Pig hunting in AZ.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Moose: Unsuccessful
Elk, Black Powder, Central Mountains, Manti: Unsuccessful


----------



## birdhammer (Apr 2, 2008)

buck and bull :mrgreen:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a white trash, *******, hillbilly, hick.
Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer 
That's against the law and the cops I fear.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm gonna shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!

I looked in the rear view mirror, and I saw my cooler full of beer.
But I just knew a buck was near, but I love the taste of beer better than deer. 
So I got out of my truck and drank a few beers when out jumped a big a $$ deer.
It was a big ole buck and I said the word F*** and shot a few rounds, but I really suck.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I'm a white trash, *******, hillbilly, hick.
> Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
> Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer
> That's against the law and the cops I fear.
> ...


That is the BEST song I have ever heard!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: I want to steal that and record it! You better trademark that FAST! Someone is goign to get rich selling that song!!!!!!!!!!! WHOOOOOO HOOOOOOOO


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Classic Justin! Job well done, makes me feel better about not drawing! :lol:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a white trash, *******, hillbilly, hick.
Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer 
That's against the law and the cops I fear.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm gonna shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!

Then I looked in the rear view mirror, and I saw my cooler full of beer.
But I just knew a buck was near, but I love the taste of beer better than deer. 
So I got out of my truck and drank a few beers when out jumped a big a $$ deer.
It was a big ole buck and I said the word F*** and shot a few rounds, but I really suck.
So I let out a yell and it sounded like hell.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

Oh I love my new mullet and so does my wife.
She bought me some new bullets and told me to get a life.
Then all of the sudden I see a mullet friend of mine who once made out with my wife.
He asked me for some bullets and if I seen any deer and then we both drank a few more beers.

Your turn Fatbass :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm a , *******, hillbilly, hick.
Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer 
That's against the law and the cops I fear.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm gonna shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!

Then I looked in the rear view mirror, and I saw my cooler full of beer.
But I just knew a buck was near, but I love the taste of beer better than deer. 
So I got out of my truck and drank a few beers when out jumped a big a $$ deer.
It was a big ole buck and I said the word F*** and shot a few rounds, but I really suck.
So I let out a yell and it sounded like hell.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

Oh I love my new mullet and I so does my wife.
She bought me some new bullets and told me to get a life.
Then all of the sudden I see a mullet friend of mine who once made out with my wife.
He asked me for some bullets and if I seen any deer and then we both drank a few more beers.


Peaceful sounds of Judas priest I hear.
This sixer of natties, will soon disappear.
Out os the window, I think I spy.
A big ol buck...with just one eye.

I get a vantage, from atop a keg.
And soon I notice he's missing a leg.
I turn down the radio...sorry lemme.
I switch off the keys.To silence my Hemi.

As my trusty track, sputters to a halt..
Down goes the last of my cheap american malt.
I drop the tail-gate, ever so soft.
Wish I didn't have, this damned smokers cough.

I brush the locks, away from my face.
My eyes a waterin, like I been sparayed with mace.
Pictures of my name, up in lights.
I touch the trigger, my lead is in flight.

I watch the buck, hobble into the pines.
I take a moment, to scratch my behind.
Some strange noise I hear in my head.
It was all a dream, I'm still at camp in bed.


----------



## jr1 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds like the deer camps from Box Elder county around 1988! Am I invited?


----------



## jr1 (Dec 8, 2007)

By the way, UNsuccessful on the Crawford muzzy hunt. Six points and counting.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a , *******, hillbilly, hick.
Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer 
That's against the law and the cops I fear.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm gonna shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!

Then I looked in the rear view mirror, and I saw my cooler full of beer.
But I just knew a buck was near, but I love the taste of beer better than deer. 
So I got out of my truck and drank a few beers when out jumped a big a $$ deer.
It was a big ole buck and I said the word F*** and shot a few rounds, but I really suck.
So I let out a yell and it sounded like hell.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

Oh I love my new mullet and I so does my wife.
She bought me some new bullets and told me to get a life.
Then all of the sudden I see a mullet friend of mine who once made out with my wife.
He asked me for some bullets and if I seen any deer and then we both drank a few more beers.


Peaceful sounds of Judas priest I hear.
This sixer of natties, will soon disappear.
Out os the window, I think I spy.
A big ol buck...with just one eye.

I get a vantage, from atop a keg.
And soon I notice he's missing a leg.
I turn down the radio...sorry lemme.
I switch off the keys.To silence my Hemi.

As my trusty track, sputters to a halt..
Down goes the last of my cheap american malt.
I drop the tail-gate, ever so soft.
Wish I didn't have, this damned smokers cough.

I brush the locks, away from my face.
My eyes a waterin, like I been sparayed with mace.
Pictures of my name, up in lights.
I touch the trigger, my lead is in flight.

I watch the buck, hobble into the pines.
I take a moment, to scratch my behind.
Some strange noise I hear in my head.
It was all a dream, I'm still at camp in bed.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks


Then I get out of my bag and my wife starts to nag. 
Sometimes she can really make me gag. So I say SHUT UP you ole hag
I head to the trees to wipe my big dirty a $$
When all of the sudden I see Fatbass
Who really wants to kick my A $$


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm a , *******, hillbilly, hick.
Where my Dodge is diggin', the bucks are thick.
Ain't drinkin' beer , ain't drinkin' beer 
That's against the law and the cops I fear.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

LOTS OF ROADS
AND LOTS OF TRUCKS......
AND LOTS OF STUPID DRUNKEN F$%@S!

I've come to drink 
and chew and spit
and in the tent, EPEK shall S&*T

I'm gonna shoot a wulf
and maybe some cats
hell, anything to get some of chets FLOOR MATS!

Then I looked in the rear view mirror, and I saw my cooler full of beer.
But I just knew a buck was near, but I love the taste of beer better than deer. 
So I got out of my truck and drank a few beers when out jumped a big a $$ deer.
It was a big ole buck and I said the word F*** and shot a few rounds, but I really suck.
So I let out a yell and it sounded like hell.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks

Oh I love my new mullet and so does my wife.
She bought me some new bullets and told me to get a life.
Then all of the sudden I see a mullet friend of mine who once made out with my wife.
He asked me for some bullets and if I seen any deer and then we both drank a few more beers.


Peaceful sounds of Judas priest I hear.
This sixer of natties, will soon disappear.
Out os the window, I think I spy.
A big ol buck...with just one eye.

I get a vantage, from atop a keg.
And soon I notice he's missing a leg.
I turn down the radio...sorry lemme.
I switch off the keys.To silence my Hemi.

As my trusty track, sputters to a halt..
Down goes the last of my cheap american malt.
I drop the tail-gate, ever so soft.
Wish I didn't have, this damned smokers cough.

I brush the locks, away from my face.
My eyes a waterin, like I been sparayed with mace.
Pictures of my name, up in lights.
I touch the trigger, my lead is in flight.

I watch the buck, hobble into the pines.
I take a moment, to scratch my behind.
Some strange noise I hear in my head.
It was all a dream, I'm still at camp in bed.

Chorus:
Let the mullets, the bullet, the hunter orange fly! 
I'm hangin' from the shots round the fire last night
Great big bucks with 40 inch racks
I jump from my truck to drop 'em in their tracks


Then I get out of my bag and my wife starts to nag. 
Sometimes she can really make me gag. So I say SHUT UP you ole hag
I head to the trees to wipe my big dirty a $$
When all of the sudden I see Fatbass
Who really wants to kick my A $$

Take it away Fatbass


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Da##, Da##, Da##. :evil: I got my email today. I was guaranteed a Northern Muzzle Loader tag, but it looks like I'll be going after that elusive Unsuccessful for the rest of the season. Man that sucks.    I guess I'll have to see what I can get on the antlerless. :?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Finally for my email....  pretty much as expected.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

wow........................... so i gues maybe i dont suck as bad as some of you


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Gary I dont understand I thought they still had a $#!t load of permits left over for northern. And some for archery :?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

well finally, i recieved the news i was expecting. two big "UN's" in my 08' draw history and a few more donations in their bank.

_no northern tags_? no muzzy maybe but there has got to be a bunch of rifle tags still out there. the northern is the cash cow of the states general deer tags.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Crap, bull moose unsuccessfull. Good new, I got an elk le bonus point.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I drew the Riverbed Pronghorn tag, but like many (hopefully) people I have made my first mistake while putting in for tags, I wanted the any weapon tag and accidently put in for the Archery tag and guess what I only had 1 point....WTF. It has been like 12-13 years sence the boy scouts archery merit badge....guess I'm looking for a bow now.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> guess I'm looking for a bow now.


Good thing is you have a few months till your hunt, but I would get your bow as soon as you can and shoot often to ensure your ready. Speed goats with a stick and string is not an easy task, you may want to consider picking up a blind and a decoy too.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

chet said:


> wow........................... so i gues maybe i dont suck as bad as some of you


 If it makes any of you feel better... I got the UN letter for Pahvant Elk. I had 15 pts. "max" :evil: Oh well... maybe next year.... or the next. Or maybe the next...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yep youre right Bergy, i do feel better now thanx :mrgreen: :wink: 

15pts and no tag...OUCH! had to have been the Any Weapon hunt.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep... any weapon early hunt for the Pahvant. Im convinced that the DWR has it out for me. :wink: I have never drawn an antlered LE hunt, Bucks,Bulls, OIL in over 24 years of trying. On the bright side I have drawn a couple of Deseret cow tags and Scofield cow tags that were undersubscribed. Im dont think that really means too much though.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

General Archery deer/elk for me...............going to be awesome! the good news is that I donated for another point!


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

No general season muzzy or rifle tag !! I'll have to buy a general season archery tag.


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

LH, I did get my Northern muzzie tag, just nothing else.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I drew southern muzzy again, I drew one last year also. My friend, his son and my nephew all drew for southern general. I'm on the waiting list for elk  Guess it will be general archery elk and muzzy deer this year, oh yeah my turkey hunt starts monday.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

> No general season muzzy or rifle tag !! I'll have to buy a general season archery tag.


Don't sound so depressed, it's the best general season tag in the state :wink:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

My cousin drew a Riverbed rifle tag. I can't wait to get out and scout some goats with him.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, Tree, how do I get a 19 year old male assistant!!! :mrgreen:

Second, congrats to everyone and thier tags. Make sure you take us along by posting your stories and pictures.

Third, Chet you aint 19 are you?

8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> First off, Tree, how do I get a 19 year old male assistant!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Second, congrats to everyone and thier tags. Make sure you take us along by posting your stories and pictures.
> 
> ...


*Dude!*  Dont be gay! :x


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> *Dude!*  Dont be gay! :x


Honey, you aint seen gay yet... :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Put your glasses on that says don't be gay.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> Third, Chet you aint 19 are you?


i can be....... do you like em plump?

I wen to Hooters last night and they offered me a job........

until the saw how hairy my nipples are


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> > Third, Chet you aint 19 are you?
> 
> 
> i can be....... do you like em plump?
> ...


As long as you drive a Ford I'm pretty much cool with anything...


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

dude!
one minute response?
were you waiting for me to respond?
thats kinda creepy man.........................

Havin a little dry spell are we? -)O(-


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bergy said:


> Yep... any weapon early hunt for the Pahvant. Im convinced that the DWR has it out for me. :wink: I have never drawn an antlered LE hunt, Bucks,Bulls, OIL in over 24 years of trying. On the bright side I have drawn a couple of Deseret cow tags and Scofield cow tags that were undersubscribed. Im dont think that really means too much though.


dang, the max points _were_ 14. tough luck. i have been applying for the same hunt for 11 years.

means you filled your freezer with some fine table fare is what it means. how was that deseret cow hunt. ive heard mixed reviews about it.


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

My family and myself have always filled our tags up on Deseret. Some years we have had to hunt harder than others, but we have had good luck there. If the weather turns nasty the hunting gets good. Its a fun hunt. Plus you get to see some awesome bulls.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

10 year wait I've have drawn LE Early Fishlake Elk can't wait I'll post some scouting picture.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

My Dad, Bro-in-law, and nephew were all skunked on the draw this year. Not even a general season rifle tag for the central unit. What the sh*t?
Good thing I have a Lifetime License, even though I'm moving to NM I'll get my Southern Tag.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

New to Forum board, but thought I'd stop lurking and join. Ole man is mad cause I drew a LE Bull Archery tag with 3 points, he has 6. Last few years we put in as a group but this year I made him put me in single and I drew. Woo Hoo. :lol: My first year hunting archery I brought down a nice Pope and Young buck. One shot one kill. I am now so addicted. May the Bow Gods be with you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Bow Mama said:


> New to Forum board, but thought I'd stop lurking and join. Ole man is mad cause I drew a LE Bull Archery tag with 3 points, he has 6. Last few years we put in as a group but this year I made him put me in single and I drew. Woo Hoo. :lol: My first year hunting archery I brought down a nice Pope and Young buck. One shot one kill. I am now so addicted. May the Bow Gods be with you.


Glad you stopped lurking! Congrats on getting a tag, which unit?


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

Wasatch Unit


----------



## b-creekoutfitters (Feb 5, 2008)

Me and my dad both drew buck bull this is our first year putting in


----------

